# need natural healing for parotid gland swelling



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

My husband has had problems with his parotid glands for about 18 years. About 13 years ago he had to have surgery on one of them. 

He's had trouble off and on since then. He will swell up like he has the mumps and usually, and hopefully, it goes back down in a day or two.

This year he's had two major heart attacks and will never recover fully from them but he's getting stronger every day.

Today his right parotid gland swelled out like he has the mumps.

I've researched (yet again) on the Internet about everything I could find but the only natural treatment I've really come upon was a lady who did the raw food thing---but hers was CANCER! His is not likely cancer since he's had it come and go so long...

Another site said to drink lots and lots of water, which he already does because of the heart problems and heart meds....he drinks water almost constantly and walks, walks, walks!

so does anybody else have experience with parotid problems???? any natural healing ideas would certainly be appreciated!!! (oh, he has not drank alcohol in nearly 20 years and stopped smoking completely in Feb. of this year after the second heart attack!)


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

The swelling had gone down some last night but this morning it is badly swollen and painful again, with a look almost like the mumps.

Any experience with this? any alternative health ideas? I firmly believe that most of our health problems can be cured or prevented using natural means.

Any health or ideas on this will be appreciated!!!!


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

BamaSuzy - sorry I can't help, but I'd be interested in the responses. I had a partoid tumor removed from my left jaw line about 6 years ago. It seemed harmless enough when they checked it by biopsy. The dr said that I could have it removed or do a wait and see. I said take it out (it was a tiny lump behind my ear). Well when they "opened up " the side of my jaw, the thing had grew "tenacles" and was running down my jaw and the side of my face. The dr. had a terrible time getting it to let go of my nerve endings and assumed that I'd have paralysis in my face. Luckly, I don't, but that side of my jaw is still numb to a certain extent. I also think it messed up the sweat gland behind my ear as sweat runs when ever I'm chewing food.
The Dr. told me that usually when you have 1 tumor on one side within about 10 years you end up with another on the other side....god I hope not.


----------

